# Hakuba vs Trafalgar Law.



## Extravlad (May 27, 2014)

Full knowledge.
Corrida Colosseum.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

Replace Vergo with Hakuba...


----------



## blueframe01 (May 27, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Replace Vergo with Hakuba...



Wow, we finally agree on something


----------



## trance (May 27, 2014)

Yea, no reason to think Hakuba can beat Law. He's fast but...no reason to think he's any faster than Vergo, who Law can react to. He was blitzing fodder and that's nice and all but not really something Luffy, Vergo or Sanji couldn't do.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

blueframe01 said:


> Wow, we finally agree on something


Only because it's Law. People need to be reminded about how awesome he is. 


Stαrkiller said:


> Yea, no reason to think Hakuba can beat Law. He's fast but...no reason to think he's any faster than Vergo, who Law can react to. He was blitzing fodder and that's nice and all but not really something Luffy, Vergo or Sanji couldn't do.


If we paid attention to the fanbase, it seems that every other new foe that shows up is Admiral level...


----------



## Extravlad (May 27, 2014)

The only reason why Law vs Vergo ended in a oneshot is because Vergo was too confident in his Haki.
Smoker vs Law is actually a fight that show how long it could take for Law to defeat Vergo, if he actually tried to fight instead of just running into his sword.

Also Hakuba is most likely stronger than Vergo.


----------



## Dunno (May 27, 2014)

Law wins with "Luffy vs Bellamy"-diff..


----------



## Extravlad (May 27, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Law wins with "Luffy vs Bellamy"-diff..


I see what you did there.


----------



## Orca (May 27, 2014)

Feel like people are underestimating Hakuba. Personally I'm not sure who will win this because it's hard to say how strong Hakuba actually is. But it's certainly not a clear cut victory for Law. Cavendish himself is a formidable opponent. Hakuba is supposed to be x2 superior of Cavendish for a very short period of time. If Hakuba was still clearly weaker than Law, then there'd be no point to the Short time limit.

Could go either way for now.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> The only reason why Law vs Vergo ended in a oneshot is because Vergo was too confident in his Haki.


While it would have been a higher diff if Vergo hadn't charged straight in, as of Dressrosa, there is no doubt in my mind Law beats Vergo 10/10.


Extravlad said:


> Smoker vs Law is actually a fight that show how long it could take for Law to defeat Vergo, if he actually tried to fight instead of just running into his sword.


Not really. Smoker's Logia DF gives him some protection against Law's DF, which forced Law to use Mes. Law doesn't have to use Mes in order to beat Vergo.


Extravlad said:


> Also Hakuba is most likely stronger than Vergo.


Oh really, apart from taking out an arena full of fodder (and one of whom could react to him), when did Hakuba give us feats like fracturing Sanji's leg or full body Haki?


----------



## November (May 27, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> The only reason why Law vs Vergo ended in a oneshot is because Vergo was too confident in his Haki.
> Smoker vs Law is actually a fight that show how long it could take for Law to defeat Vergo, if he actually tried to fight instead of just running into his sword.
> 
> *Also Hakuba is most likely stronger than Vergo*.


----------



## Extravlad (May 27, 2014)

> when did Hakuba give us feats like fracturing Sanji's leg or full body Haki?


He didn't, but he is hyped as fuck, since Cavendish is portrayed to be at least as strong as Chinjao and Hakuba is stronger than Cavendish by a good margin.



> Not really. Smoker's Logia DF gives him some protection against Law's DF, which forced Law to use Mes. Law doesn't have to use Mes in order to beat Vergo.


Law would never be able to slice Vergo like he did if Vergo actually tried to fight seriously, Law would win for sure, but Vergo can dodge his attacks. With your logic tell me how Luffy is supposed to win against Law when his haki is most likely not strong enough to stop him ? 
The fight was short in the manga because Vergo actually believed that Law couldn't break his hardening, unfortunately for him he was wrong.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> He didn't, but he is hyped as fuck


So? And Vergo still has the hype of being Doflamingo's most trusted subordinate.


Extravlad said:


> since Cavendish is portrayed to be at least as strong as Chinjao and Hakuba is stronger than Cavendish by a good margin.


Too bad Vergo's feats are better than theirs.


Extravlad said:


> Law would never be able to slice Vergo like he did if Vergo actually tried to fight seriously, Law would win for sure, but Vergo can dodge his attacks. With your logic tell me how Luffy is supposed to wins against Law when his haki is most likely not strong enough to stop him ?
> The fight was short in the manga because Vergo actually believed that Law couldn't break his hardening, unfortunately for him he was wrong.


Didn't I already say the fight would have been a higher diff if Vergo hadn't charged straight in like a moron?


----------



## Extravlad (May 27, 2014)

> So? And Vergo still has the hype of being Doflamingo's most trusted subordinate.


And it's nothing special, Pika is most likely stronger than him, being his most trusted subordinate doesn't make him stronger than Hakuba.



> Too bad Vergo's feats are better than theirs.


Vergo has better feats than Dragon,Roger,Kaido, and Bigmom.



> Didn't I already say the fight would have been a higher diff if Vergo hadn't charged straight in like a moron?


You also said that the fight wouldn't last longer because Vergo doesn't have a logia like Smoker and I disagree with that.


----------



## Magician (May 27, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Only because it's Law. People need to be reminded about how awesome he is.



>Law
>Awesome

Pfffttt...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> And it's nothing special, Pika is most likely stronger than him, being his most trusted subordinate doesn't make him stronger than Hakuba.


You're right, having better feats and better hype makes Vergo stronger than Hakuba.


Extravlad said:


> Vergo has better feats than Dragon,Roger,Kaido, and Bigmom.


Too bad this is about Hakuba.


Extravlad said:


> You also said that the fight wouldn't last longer because Vergo doesn't have a logia like Smoker and I disagree with that.


Agree to disagree, but on the topic at hand (which I suspect you started because you still can't accept Law is stronger than Zoro), Law > Vergo > Hakuba. Get over it.


♦Young Master♦ said:


> >Law
> >Awesome
> 
> Pfffttt...


Law is cooler than Doflamingo as well.


----------



## Firo (May 27, 2014)

Hakuba lost to LolRebecca.
Confirmed shit tier.


----------



## Gervin (May 27, 2014)

Well, Hakuba did stomp Kaido no diff, sooo... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Law wins


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Hakuba lost to LolRebecca.
> Confirmed shit tier.


Thank you Law, for being one of the few voices of sanity here.


Gervin said:


> Well, Hakuba did stomp Kaido no diff, sooo...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I was REALLY hoping that guy would turn out to be Kaido...


----------



## Shinthia (May 27, 2014)

Room + whatever = win


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2014)

Hakuba wins.

Hakuba also beats vergo.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (May 27, 2014)

Is Cav so much weaker than Law&Luffy that Hakuba is basically Wolf Jyabura to base Lucci? 

I don't buy that.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 27, 2014)

Seriously Law beats Cavenshit so bad that Cavendish's kids are going to feel it in the next generation .


----------



## monkey d ace (May 27, 2014)

if lolrebecca can dodge hakuba, law would have no problems doing so(no need to teleport). so yeah room/slash/done.


----------



## Freechoice (May 27, 2014)

What the fuck is this shit

Law pisses on Hakuba's ugly ass face.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 27, 2014)

What said:


> What the fuck is this shit


Law downplayers trying yet again to disgrace Law.  Disgusting creatures.


What said:


> Law pisses on Hakuba's ugly ass face.





monkey d ace said:


> if lolrebecca can dodge hakuba, law would have no problems doing so(no need to teleport). so yeah room/slash/done.



Well done gentlemen.
Seriously, if the fodder that Luffy fodderized while eating lunch could react to Hakuba, Law is going to tear this guy a new one no problem.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 27, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Feel like people are underestimating Hakuba. Personally I'm not sure who will win this because it's hard to say how strong Hakuba actually is. But it's certainly not a clear cut victory for Law. Cavendish himself is a formidable opponent. Hakuba is supposed to be *x2* superior of Cavendish for a very short period of time. If Hakuba was still clearly weaker than Law, then there'd be no point to the Short time limit.
> 
> Could go either way for now.



OH GOD TWO TIMES ? WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY EARLIER ? 

Now Luffy won't be eating snacks during the fight, it will be dinner .


----------



## Orca (May 27, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> OH GOD TWO TIMES ? WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY EARLIER ?
> 
> Now Luffy won't be eating snacks during the fight, it will be dinner .



Not sure what you're on about...


----------



## kaisama (May 27, 2014)

Law destroys Hakuba low diff.


----------



## Coruscation (May 27, 2014)

The underestimation of Hakuba on this forum is the dumbest thing since the underestimation of the Seats on this forum.


----------



## Shinthia (May 27, 2014)

Law is the guy who survived against Dofla & Fujitora's attack and defeated Vergo & Smoker WHILE best feat of Hakuba is KOing some super ultra fodder and fail to KO Rebecca (who is slightly stronger than those ultra fodder but no way above the fodder level compared to guys like Law/Luffy). So, until i am seeing something impressive from Hakuba, he got no chance in hell to beat Law/Luffy.


----------



## Shanks (May 27, 2014)

If Hakuba stays in this form indefinitely, then I don't really know. Cavendish is an old school nova and have being around the NW for quite sometime, while Hakuba is 2x Cavendish, which is pretty damn strong.


----------



## Sieves (May 28, 2014)

This thread sucks. Law wins 



♦Young Master♦ said:


> >Law
> >Awesome



He is so awesome, you were so right to save him the heart seat


----------



## Extravlad (May 28, 2014)

> Seriously Law beats Cavenshit so bad that Cavendish's kids are going to feel it in the next generation .


There's a big difference between Cavendish and Hakuba.



> aw is the guy who survived against Dofla & Fujitora's attack


Not really impressive, they didn't tried to kill him. Law still lost the battle and wasn't able to do anything against Doflamingo.
He got stomped like Smoker and Sanji.



> So, until i am seeing something impressive from Hakuba, he got no chance in hell to beat Law/Luffy


Law is not as strong as Luffy, I don't know why people always put Law on the same lvl as Luffy when Luffy has better feats, is more talented and had a better training.
Luffy is the strongest supernova without a single doubt.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 28, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> There's a big difference between Cavendish and Hakuba.
> 
> 
> Not really impressive, they didn't tried to kill him. Law still lost the battle and wasn't able to do anything against Doflamingo.
> ...



Sure Luffy    . Luffy gets the scaling from Law, not the opposite .


----------



## Extravlad (May 28, 2014)

Wow Law sliced a mountain with his devil fruit so he has better feats?
Law can cut seastone, Mihawk cannot, that doesn't make Law stronger than Mihawk.
The only thing impressive in this feat is defeating Vergo, and Luffy could have done the same thing with an elephant gatling.
Luffy is faster,stronger and has a better haki than Law.

He would probably lose if he had to fight Law with no knowledge (since Luff is dumb as fk) but he is absolutely not inferior to Traffy.


----------



## Skinny Pete (May 28, 2014)

Cavendish himself was able to compete with Luffy and Don Chinjao, so I think that Hakuba who is allegedly twice as strong as Cavendish takes this.


----------



## warismydestiny (May 28, 2014)

hakuba is overrated there literally no reason to think he stands a chance against law his greatest feat so far is taking out a arena full of fodder one of which was fast enough to react to his speed
cavendish=brook level
hakuba=sanji level tops


----------



## warismydestiny (May 28, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> The overestimation of Hakuba and Chinjao on this forum is the dumbest thing since the overestimation of Doflamingo,Sabo and Mihawk on this forum.



fixed that for you


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 28, 2014)

Trafalgar Law wins. He's much more experienced and has beaten characters stronger than Hakuba. Only thing of concern to him would be Hakuba's speed. I mean Law had trouble tackling Vergo's speed, which I reckon is slower than Hakuba's so I am not too sure how he will counter it. If he puts his room before Hakuba proceeds to close the distance to stab him, then I think Law would win.


----------



## EoLambda (May 28, 2014)

Hakuba hard diff.


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Lyrical-Messiah said:


> Trafalgar Law wins. He's much more experienced and has beaten characters stronger than Hakuba. Only thing of concern to him would be Hakuba's speed. I mean *Law had trouble tackling Vergo's speed*, which I reckon is slower than Hakuba's so I am not too sure how he will counter it. If he puts his room before Hakuba proceeds to close the distance to stab him, then I think Law would win.



That only happened because Law was trying to obtain his heart when Vergo intercepted him.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 28, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> OH GOD TWO TIMES ? WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY EARLIER ?
> 
> Now Luffy won't be eating snacks during the fight, it will be dinner .


Leftovers or takeout? 


Stαrkiller said:


> That only happened because Law was trying to obtain his heart when Vergo intercepted him.


And once Law got his heart back, Law proceeded to get payback, it even seems that Vergo was still getting ready to swing when Law sliced him in half.


----------



## November (May 28, 2014)

The fodderblitzer gets cut in half.


----------



## White (May 30, 2014)

Id like to see more of Hakuba first, but for now Id give Law the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## tanman (May 30, 2014)

Law defeats him.
It'll take a while to catch him though.


----------

